# Moving and need to sell furniture/household items



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

We have decided to move back to the States and sell our furniture and many other household items rather than pay the money to ship them. Any suggestions on how I should go about doing this? In the US I'd just hold a yard sale, but they don't seem to do that here. I live in a village about an hour from Athens.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

In Crete we would do that. Many of us moving back stuck notices up on trees, posts etc saying what we were selling and directions plus phone no. You would be amazed at the queues outside waiting on the morning. Try it and see you've nothing to lose. Good luck with your move.


----------

